# Alternatives to courier-imap?

## Antagony

I was using the Desktop Configuration Guide to set up courier-imap for Squirrelmail.  Alas, I could not get it to work.  So I was wondering which packages would be a fitting replacement for courier-imap.

Thanks!

----------

## Antagony

. . . okay . . . or maybe someone could just help me with courier-imap?  It fails to compile and I'm stumped.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## mjoswig

try uw-imap.

----------

## sweede

i could not get the gentoo package of courier to install properly at all. I am using Qmail and vpopmail (that i had to add something to the ebuild to get virtual domains to actually work).

Since Qmail uses daemontools and multilog, we can get Courier to use them too

the original instructions are here http://jonaspasche.de/courier-imap-daemontools.txt, but they have some reqs that i didnt use. I installed my version of courier-imap into 

/opt/package/courier-imap and i didnt use the sptools, manually symlinking the required directories into /usr/bin, etc as needed.

----------

## mjoswig

So you didn't try emerge courier-imap?

----------

## axxackall

Before Gentoo, I used to use sendmail+wuimap+squirrelmail. When I've moved to gentoo I found it's time to say goodbuy to sendmail and wu-imap. That time I used courier, which includes courier-imap (much better than wu-imap as it works with maildir and imap-subfolders) and sqmail (which is different that squirrelmail and rather primitive).

After few months of working with emerged courier, which inclides courier-imap, I decided to move to Postfix. Of course, when i unmerged courier I had to emerge some imap. I decided to use courier-imap, which was emerged successfully. As for now, I'm fine about courier-imap, although I am studiing cyrus-imap looking for a better support than the courier's deveoper provides. I don't want to return to wu-imap (no subfolders and no maildir support), but cyrus-imap seems way too more complicated than  courier-imap.

As for Squirrelmail, I emerged it and it works fine with courier-imap. The only (and small!) problem I had was the fact that PHP requires wu-imap libraries. But the good news is that wu-impa doesn't block other imap servers, it just provides client libraries for PHP (or other) IMAP applications. 

Emerging Squirrelmail was pretty straight-forward process, involving some post-installation manual configuration though.

I can try to give three advises about it: 

(A) emerge network services rather than manually installing them, thus you'll get security updates without loosing your configuration; 

(B) Read some documentation form the product home sites, not only on Gentoo, but don't ignore Gentoo documentation either - so, you'' have a whole picture about the product and how it is specific to Gentoo;

(C) read ebuild output and/or ebuild sources: it may keep a clue to manual post-emerging steps.

If you would describe your problems more exactly then someone (including myself) can try to help you to solve them.

----------

## Ladius

Just thougt I'd chime in, I've been using Squirrelmail+Courier-IMAP and (exim,postfix,sendmail) in a production environment for a while now. That said I wanted to debunk a myth that seems to follow squirrelmail around.

One common misconception is that you need to have UW-IMAP to compile PHP with IMAP support. This is wrong as squirrelmail includes its own IMAP library (something that has gotten an extreme speed increase in version 1.4+ FYI) thus it does not rely on PHP needing to be built againest a UW-IMAP source. 

Anyways just my 2 cents. I've been running PHP-4.0.X - PHP-4.3.0(its not recommended to use either Apache2 or PHP-4.3.X) all without UW-IMAP without a problem.

--

----------

